# JD 4430 selective control valve?



## snownman (Jun 2, 2011)

I have a selective control valve that is bypassing badly, heating the oil and foaming the oil. I am wondering if there is a blockoff plate that you can get to block one system off so we can use the tractor until I can get back home with the right tools to rebuild it. Thanks, snownman.


----------



## ctylerc1995 (Jun 4, 2011)

Try this link; John Deere - Parts Catalog
then go to ;1295 - 4430 Tractor - 16May11 
then; Sectional Index
then ; 70 - HYDRAULICS 
then your on your own they are digrams of the system 
hope this helps


----------

